# Wine Event



## Julie (Jun 14, 2013)

Wasn't sure who might be interested in this. I think we are going since it is about a mile from our house.

http://winetimeatthecolony.com/


----------



## Terry0220 (Jun 14, 2013)

Might have to stay home that weekend and go,,,,,,I'm thinking.......


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Julie they mention a wine competition but no details?


----------



## Julie (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not sure what they mean by that, I don't think they are having a competition, I think maybe the wineries that will be there have won 100+ awards


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 1, 2013)

Julie,,,missed that one too, but may swing by for Sept. Got e-mail from L'uva Bella with Fall's selection. Have my order in. Get together in Oct??? Ready to ferment some more!!


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2013)

Floandgary said:


> Julie,,,missed that one too, but may swing by for Sept. Got e-mail from L'uva Bella with Fall's selection. Have my order in. Get together in Oct??? Ready to ferment some more!!


 
I am thinking of picking my juice buckets either August 24 or 31 and was going to post up to see who wanted to meet for lunch.

And I do want to have a get together hopefully the Sat. after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hokapsig (Aug 7, 2013)

Luva's restaurant is closed from 8/31 to Sept 7. Is this going to be a before or after pick up/meeting???

Either way, count me and the boss in...


----------

